# Worst tire product ever!!!!



## koogie21 (Apr 8, 2006)

I am STEAMED!!!!   right now because of a certain tire cleaning product right now!!!!

It is Black Magic Tire Wet Foam (the spray and leave tire wetting product)

Here is the diablo rojo of a product










The product does make the tires "wet" but do not rub against them ever unless you want to ruin clothes or such. The product contains OIL!!!! Yes I said it...oil. I got this Sh T on me and my clothes before going out to a bar. It pissed me off so much I shot the can with my 22 in the back woods.

If you bimmer people out there have a similar experience....feel free to share so I don't have to feel so bad about mine.:thumbup:


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

koogie21 said:


> I am STEAMED!!!!   right now because of a certain tire cleaning product right now!!!!
> 
> It is Black Magic Tire Wet Foam (the spray and leave tire wetting product)
> 
> ...


Did you notice how the stuff flicks up on your paint when you drive too? I am not sure what to use. Every time I dress the tires I get crap all over my paint.


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Hmmm...*

I bought that crap too!
I doesn't even do a good job of making your tires black! 
I put it on and after a short drive, I swear they looked dry again.
This sh!t should be going back to the manufacturer.
It SUCKS.
Shoulda known for a measly $5.99


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I like that stuff! I lather it all over the truck to make it nice and shiney.


----------



## Spartacus_33 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Sonus Tire & Bumper Dressing Gel* works great for me.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Tire dressing is for wankers.


----------



## jaro (Aug 8, 2005)

yep...it is for wankers for sure!!! not good for tires...it is like removing your ass hair....gay...so gay....or at least metro....so metro....but I'm not surprised....all these CA folks are about image...they want their balls and tires to shine....no matter if its good for them or not they just want to stand out....or...blend in with the rest


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

jaro said:


> yep...it is for wankers for sure!!! not good for tires...it is like removing your ass hair....gay...so gay....or at least metro....so metro....but I'm not surprised....*all these CA folks are about image...they want their balls and tires to shine*....no matter if its good for them or not they just want to stand out....or...blend in with the rest


 :rofl: your killing me. :rofl:


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

in fact I DO put it on my bawls... big black and shiny!:rofl:


----------



## jaro (Aug 8, 2005)

how dat working out foor you my shiney baaaawwwls bro? why they big? not getting much puntang these days? 

Yeah, yeah...d...m CA fruitcakes!!! you just enjoy all that silicone on your bia....s! we got them nice natural and fat over here....good pure bred Midwestern chicks!!!


----------



## XFOS (Jun 24, 2006)

*Tire Dressing*

USE "MORE SHINE LESS TIME FOR TIRES " FROM STONER PRODUCTS, IS A SPRAY, NO OIL. IT WILL NOT GIVE A MIRROR CRAPPY SHINE UNLESS YOU WANT IT AND THEN APPLY THREE COATS. WITH ONE COAT APPLICATION WHILE TIRES ARE STILL WET FROM THE WASH, YOU HAVE A DECENT, "LIKE NEW" TIRE. IF YOU STILL THINK IS SHINY, PASS A TERRY CLOTH ON THE TIRE AND WILL LEAVE THE TIRE SOO SMOOTH, NO SHINE, AND NO SPLATTER WHATSOEVER. WILL LAST SEVERAL DAYS, IF NO HARD RAIN OR VERY WET ROADS.

http://www.mslt4tires.com/


----------



## koogie21 (Apr 8, 2006)

If you want them I will send the fat West Coast chicks to the mid-west then.....what is the address you work at? Curves?


----------



## rad21 (Mar 5, 2005)

*And the second worse is this crap*

The stuff oozed out the sides so I threw it in the trash.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

jaro said:


> yep...it is for wankers for sure!!! not good for tires...it is like removing your ass hair....gay...so gay....or at least metro....so metro....but I'm not surprised....all these CA folks are about image...they want their balls and tires to shine....no matter if its good for them or not they just want to stand out....or...blend in with the rest


I normally might be offended by this type of post, but this made me laugh. Because it's true. :rofl:

--J.


----------



## jaro (Aug 8, 2005)

well at least you guys do not get too offended....I got well trained on Porsche forums...these guys were brutal....no mercy...its all jealousy...you guys have perfect weather and and here my real estate is cheaper...perhaps more jobs...Chicago is a great city with lots of character...useless to shine them tires as it can rain any minute for five minutes then be sunny and then perhaps snow etc...I used to use this crap dealers used. What drive me nuts is that this stuff woud splash on the body of the car...attract more dusto to the rims...so I gave up on tire gunk and instead try to stay busy keeping my ride clean...
Gave up Curves...saw too many fat chicks go accross the street to grab some donuts...I was training one for so long and so hard for myslelf..great legs, ass, 50 pounds overweight..then as I was going to make my move I saw her ***** girlfriend...

all made up on the spot...hope it was equally as funny as previous stuff...anyone following World Cup??


----------



## koogie21 (Apr 8, 2006)

jaro said:


> well at least you guys do not get too offended....I got well trained on Porsche forums...these guys were brutal....no mercy...its all jealousy...you guys have perfect weather and and here my real estate is cheaper...perhaps more jobs...Chicago is a great city with lots of character...useless to shine them tires as it can rain any minute for five minutes then be sunny and then perhaps snow etc...I used to use this crap dealers used. What drive me nuts is that this stuff woud splash on the body of the car...attract more dusto to the rims...so I gave up on tire gunk and instead try to stay busy keeping my ride clean...
> Gave up Curves...saw too many fat chicks go accross the street to grab some donuts...I was training one for so long and so hard for myslelf..great legs, ass, 50 pounds overweight..then as I was going to make my move I saw her ***** girlfriend...
> 
> all made up on the spot...hope it was equally as funny as previous stuff...anyone following World Cup??


Good stuff....:rofl:

I wanted any African team to go far but Brazil hot stepped past Ghana yesterday.......
Going with the underdog Ukraine....then England


----------



## jaro (Aug 8, 2005)

well, got pissed off when France slaughtered Spain! WTF was that. Brazil will eat them and I hope UK is out this Sat


----------



## Ishniknork (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm not a fan of the "patent leather" look on tires either... : puke: I like my tires to look like TIRES!  

Now don't flame me here, I know how most of you feel about, ahem, Armor All, cough-cough. :eeps: BUT... If you like tires that look like rubber try the low gloss, natural finish Armor All. I spray it on an old wash rag and rub it on. It cleans the brown off and leaves them looking like new tires. Doesn't splatter onto the body and will usually last through at least 1 wash.

BTW, that's the ONLY thing I use Armor All on.


----------



## thebigbr (May 24, 2006)

jaro said:


> I was training one for so long and so hard for myslelf..great legs, ass, 50 pounds overweight..then as I was going to make my move I saw her ***** girlfriend...
> 
> ...anyone following World Cup??


Maybe they will let you join:dunno: one can only dream!

as for the world cup, hell yes!

POR-TU-GAL! POR-TU-GAL!

but i think brasil is gonna take it again....as long as it aint the french, the english, or the germans hahaha


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

I would'a taken that can out to the back 40 and plugged it with a 460 Weatherby Mag pushing a 500 grain bullet at 2,600 fps with 120.8 grains of IMR 4350 or 124.6 grains of Norma 204 powders, hot Federal 215 primer of course.
Wait, I forgot. I'm in Canada so I don't have a 460 Weatherby. I'd still take it out into the back 40 and lay a beating on it with a loaf of french bread. I'd pummel it severely.

Granitize works well for me.
-John C.


----------



## thebigbr (May 24, 2006)

Johnz3mc said:


> I would'a taken that can out to the back 40 and plugged it with a 460 Weatherby Mag pushing a 500 grain bullet at 2,600 fps with 120.8 grains of IMR 4350 or 124.6 grains of Norma 204 powders, hot Federal 215 primer of course.
> 
> -John C.


:eeps:


----------



## jaro (Aug 8, 2005)

thebigbr said:


> Maybe they will let you join:dunno: one can only dream!
> 
> as for the world cup, hell yes!
> 
> ...




with you on that one my man!!! no frenchies, no* krauts and definitely no Fish and Chips eating God save the Queen singin' bad teeth Brits...*


----------



## wuilman (May 24, 2006)

yeah brazil all the way! and i dont like that black magic spray foam either #1 it never freakin dries #2 it doesnt make it very shiny #3 i kinda like the way it smells though so nevermind #3, uhh.......#4 it slings on the paint even 3 hours after i applied it!!! i use the cheapo stuff from kragens (dont even rember the name). it works good lasts at least 2 weeks and dries quickly.:thumbup:


----------



## logicalscott (Jun 29, 2006)

Believe it or don't....Turtle Wax makes a great product called "Tire Wax". This is actually my first post here...I'll do a proper intro later. Just picked my first BMW...a 2000 323ci w/81,000 miles.


----------



## michael chase (Jun 29, 2006)

I actually used the non-foaming tire wet spray on my old 330Ci convertible and the results were mediocre at best, and lasted about a day or two without washing. there was no oily residue BUT it seemed to attracted break dust like a motherf%***er if you accidentally got any on the wheels! and believe me, getting breakdust off THOSE wheels was quite a bitch


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

The beat product for tires I've found is 303 Protectant. It produces a nice matte finish (I don't like shiny tires), doesn't spray all over the car, and it lasts several washings. Also great on all exterior rubber (window moldings. etc.).

http://www.performanceproducts.com/productpage.aspx?pid=100192&name=303+Protectant


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I like Zaino's tire gloss, it leaves a nice matte finish also and doesn't attract dirt.


----------



## my_e36 (Feb 26, 2005)

I usually lightly coat my tire with silicone spray (the stuff for door hinges), works a treat. Let it dry for half hour before driving any speed faster than walking (i.e. moving the car in/out of garage is ok). Otherwise it can splat onto the body work.


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't have the Blackmagic foam but I have the spray. It attracts dust and dirt like magnet, and it doesn't last long. The wheel's all messy after a day or two.


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

my_e36 said:


> I usually lightly coat my tire with silicone spray (the stuff for door hinges), works a treat. Let it dry for half hour before driving any speed faster than walking (i.e. moving the car in/out of garage is ok). Otherwise it can splat onto the body work.


Not good for your tires--see here:
http://www.303products.com/tech/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=378

Here's a quote:
_OTHER DEGRADANTS: Petrochemicals and silicone oils can remove the protective waxes and increase the rate of degradation. Common automotive "protectants" and "tire dressings" are typically devoid of UV stabilizers of any type and contain petrochemicals and/or silicone oils which dissolve away the protective waxes and can actually aggress the sidewall. In the event of warranty sidewall failure, one of the first things tire manufacturers look for is evidence of the use of these types of products. When found, this is often cause for not warranting the sidewall failure.
_

I've been using 303 Protectant on my tires and other vinyl parts for over 15 years with great results. I spray it on an applicator and apply to tire, let dry a few minutes and wipe off excess.


----------



## aborted (Jul 15, 2006)

Shrug. That's what I've been using on my tires and I like it. Makes the tires very black and shiny, and makes water bead off. And yep, as you can see, I live in California . Don't blame the product just because you ****ed up and got it all over yourself. I did notice **** on the paint near the wheels, I didn't even think about it being that Black Magic stuff, I thought it was just stuff from the road, I might try looking for something else now.


----------



## mobilegun (Sep 19, 2005)

ditto on 303 AND zaino.

ive used 303 for a while and got some zaino tire a while ago and they're both solid. no opinion yet on which is better, though 303 is easier to find (locally). won't spatter or spray and can be used on all trim and other plastics.


----------



## tbalon (Mar 23, 2005)

I ended up using this after the dealer detailed my car and ended up using
some sort of acid to clean the rims on my M5. The stuff they used totally
stripped the paint off the shadow-chrome rims. 

The dealer did the right thing and gave me a brand spankin new set of M5
rims. About a month or two later the tires turned BROWN. No doubt due to
the same acid. They are farily worn and will be replaced soon but for now
I shoot them with this tire gunk. Works well, but doesn't last very long, 
espcially if it rains. I also clean up any excess from the rim before driving.


----------



## JadeWinn (Jun 30, 2006)

jaro said:


> yep...it is for wankers for sure!!! not good for tires...it is like removing your ass hair....gay...so gay....or at least metro....so metro....but I'm not surprised....all these CA folks are about image...they want their balls and tires to shine....no matter if its good for them or not they just want to stand out....or...blend in with the rest


:rofl: :rofl: Is that why guys shave?!? To make them shiny?? :rofl:


----------



## koogie21 (Apr 8, 2006)

Update......Black Magic products SUCK!!!!!


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

koogie21 said:


> Update......Black Magic products SUCK!!!!!


----------



## koogie21 (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes



BmW745On19's said:


>


----------



## M Style III (May 6, 2006)

Funny, I just threw out my bottle just a few hours ago...


----------



## RLC (May 11, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> I like Zaino's tire gloss, it leaves a nice matte finish also and doesn't attract dirt.


+1

Keeps 'em looking new - NOT shiny.


----------

